# READ THIS LETTER YOU LOWLIFE DEMOCRATS !



## nononono (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2018)

*The Democrats are SCUM and the American Public knows it....!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2018)

So the question is, is Tiger Woods the greatest golfer of all time?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So the question is, is Tiger Woods the greatest golfer of all time?


Not yet.
He's #2 right now.
He's won more tournaments than Nicklaus on the PGA tour, but there are more tournaments played today.
Jack has him in Majors and total pro wins.
If Tiger wins four more Majors, the debate is on.
If he wins five, he's the greatest of all time.


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So the question is, is Tiger Woods the greatest golfer of all time?



*The question is ..." Why are you such a Cowardly Spineless - Pussy " !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2018)

*More demands from the Lunatic accuser from Palo Alto ......I knew this was coming.*


*




*

*




*

*Sen Chuck Grassley needs to call for a vote and let the Democrats howl....*
*After being confirmed, Judge Brett Kavanaugh needs to Sue the pants off*
*of Christine Blasey - Ford, The Goofy Ramirez ( Yale ) lady, Diane Feinstein,*
*Chuck Schumer and last but not least " Creepy Porn Star Lawyer ".....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


*HOLY SHIT !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not yet.
> He's #2 right now.
> He's won more tournaments than Nicklaus on the PGA tour, but there are more tournaments played today.
> Jack has him in Majors and total pro wins.
> ...


Fair enough.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The question is ..." Why are you such a Cowardly Spineless - Pussy " !*


Deep breathes, breath in, breath out, relax . . . you seem like you are having a bit of a meltdown, you're gonna have another aneurysm. No one cares about your conspiracy theories with the pictures on the wall and the maps and the strings connecting the various distant entities.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Deep breathes, breath in, breath out, relax . . . you seem like you are having a bit of a meltdown, you're gonna have another aneurysm. No one cares about your conspiracy theories with the pictures on the wall and the maps and the strings connecting the various distant entities.


*The Cowardly Spineless - Pussy crawls out of his hole momentarily ........*
*Now crawl back in.....*
*Pussy...*


----------

